# Trying to identify frequency in this song



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)

As the title says, im trying to identify the frequency of the bass note in this song:

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=HfnS8FMkIMA


Specifically, the "rubber band" sound when the bass hits. To me it sounds like some loose change on the counter vibrating with the bass. 

In my system I find it unnatural and undesirable. Sounds like my speakers just flapping in the wind, whether I need to eq it in some way or just need bigger/better speakers?

I find that most songs with this frequency are annoying (even though I like the song!), so hopefully I can do a simple EQ fix?


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

Use the program Audacity and plot spectrum

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)

Jscoyne2 said:


> Use the program Audacity and plot spectrum
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


ive taken my desktop down since the birth of my little girl, its packed away...only using ipad and phones.


----------



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)

I guess I could install it in the car. 

Though Im not exactly sure if what Im hearing is the fundamental or harmonic distortion? (My knowledge of instuments and frequency range is at a novice level)


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

It's 49Hz.

Small peaks at 144Hz and 246Hz.


----------



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)

+
Google Video














ERROR: If you can see this, then Google Video is down or you don't have Flash installed.







Hanatsu said:


> It's 49Hz.
> 
> Small peaks at 144Hz and 246Hz.


interesting, my cabin gain is 49hz and always found the bass to sound really good here. Perhaps im noticing those small peaks?

Is this an instrument or synthetic?


----------



## Aldaa (Feb 25, 2015)

crackinhedz said:


> +
> Google Video
> 
> 
> ...


The bassline itself is synth based. Do you have all the rattles in your car under control? In my car, part of the sun visor rattles hardcore with bass like that. It actually doesn't sound like it's coming from above my head, but if I hold it down, it stops.


----------



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)

Aldaa said:


> The bassline itself is synth based. Do you have all the rattles in your car under control? In my car, part of the sun visor rattles hardcore with bass like that. It actually doesn't sound like it's coming from above my head, but if I hold it down, it stops.


Yes, sound dampened well. 

But what Im hearing is in the music, as I can hear it from my headphones. I dont think its the bass note fundamental, but perhaps some form of harmonic distortion from it, perhaps higher up in frequency.


----------



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)

Anyone recommend another song with a 49hz note?

See if its comparable?


----------



## Aldaa (Feb 25, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kz1CqHw35Bs 

bass starts at 1:10


----------



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)

Aldaa said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kz1CqHw35Bs
> 
> bass starts at 1:10


This bass sounded more natural, but has a lot going on around it made harder to distinguish. Close though.

Perhaps it is the 49hz I notice, just exaggerated for whatever reason in certain songs.


----------



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

There's nothing off about the bass I'm thst song besides it being poorly produced 

It is either some resonance causing mechanal vibration on the parts of your car or maybe a broken speaker lead.
If your subs play fine I'd think the car is rattling.
Speakers do weird things sometimes too.

My buddy used to run some pioneer 6x9s. There was a certian track thst made his speakers sound blown.

Not the usual way. It wasn't turned up loud or anything . There was just a string of sounds in the song that made the speakers sound mechanically broken. Was the strangest thing I've ever heard in car audio. Sounded like his speakers were bottoming out even though when you looked at them they were barely moving at all.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

the bass in the first vid is a roland 808 tuned to the note of the rest of the track, then with some distortion added to make it hearable on smaller stuff like phones and earbuds. this distortion is usually overdone and will bring out vibrations and mechanical sympathies in those upper peaks. the 246 peak is the one that annoys me the most, and I'd wager its making stuff rattle in the doors..screw head against plastic, loose panel clips, sadly, really hard to find type stuff.

if you play this song with the subs off, do you still here the annoying sound? and, if you played it sub only, do you hear it.


----------

